# Electric Fence Charger Blowing Circuit??



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

I wasn't sure the best place to post this, but thought I'd try here 

I have a 120 volt electric fence charger that keeps blowing the circuit that I plug it into. It has a digital meter on the box that shows the KV output, and it gets up to about 14 kilovolts and then the circuit pops. I tried plugging it into a different spot, and it did the same thing. 

I am not savvy when it comes to electrical wiring, I have no idea what might be causing this or if it is fixable, but I hope it is! 

If it's helpful, here is a link to the exact charger that I have. I bought it new, and it had this problem as soon as it came out of the box. 
http://www.amazon.com/Parmak-Energizer-Impedance-Controller-SE5/dp/B0002YUWHA

Any ideas?? Thanks!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Any ideas?? Thanks!


It should be fixable by a certified repair shop
I'm surprised it's not blowing the fuse in the charger

Since it's new contact Par Mak and they will probably make it right

http://www.baygard.com/customer-service.php
*



WARRANTY
PARMAK Electric Fencers are warranted to perform exactly as represented and to be free from all defects in materials and workmanship. Any PARMAK Electric Fencer returned to factory within one year (two years on RM-1 and Solar-Pak models) after purchase from dealer will be repaired or replaced free of charge. Warranty includes damage by lightning. Gel battery warranted one year. Parmak special steel housings warranted for life against rust. If Parmak housing ever rusts, it will be replaced free of charge - regardless of its age.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

I bought it last summer and unfortunately I have no idea where the recipt is, it's probably long gone, so the warranty is no good. But maybe I can take it to a repair shop and get it fixed for a reasonable price. Just have to find a repair shop...


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I would send it in to ParMak and tell them you just tried it out, something is seriously wrong with it if it is tripping the breaker. If you don't have a receipt they will go by the serial number on the charger, you might get lucky.


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you have the charger grounded?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I also suggest that you return the charger to ParMak. Prior to returning the unit make no attempt to open the metal cabinet or they will know you tinkered with it. Before shipping the charger, with both the ground and the fence connections disconnected plug the power cord into 120 volt and see if the power trips. I did see a charger that the fence connection had been tightened too tight causing the insulated connector to turn in the metal cabinet and on the inside of the cabinet the tab to the transformer grounded to the cabinet. If the fuse is not blowing my best guess as to the problem is with the AC cord shorting. ParMak is a good company IMO as they repaired a charger that I had for a while and returned it at no charge. The least I expect them to do is to repair the unit and return it with no charge for labor.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Is it plugged into a GFI circuit? A fencer creates a dead short and GFIs are designed to trip when a dead short occurs. Mine is plugged into a GFI and I haven't had any trouble but yours may be more sensitive than mine.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes, it is grounded. I will contact Parmak. Thanks everyone.


----------



## PrattHolistic (Jul 2, 2020)

I have a question about my fuse on my Parmak Mark 8 fuse blowing. It blows 2 seconds into charging. I plugged it in before it was tied into the fence and it blew the fuse right away. I tied the fence system into charger, it blew the fuse a second time. So is it the charger or something weird with the source.?? Is it lack of ground?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like an internal short circuit.


----------



## PrattHolistic (Jul 2, 2020)

Thank you Alice. An internal short circuit means something is wrong inside of the charger correct?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

PrattHolistic said:


> An internal short circuit means something is wrong inside of the charger correct?


That's correct.
It needs to be sent for repairs.


----------

